# Shimano WH-7701 Dura Ace Wheels. good/bad?



## Toffster (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi there,

I'm looking at purchasing a set of Shimano WH-7701 Dura Ace Wheels.

I've read the reviews on this site and they've been positive in the main but there is some concern of them being very flexi and not particularly rigid.

I'm 5'8 and 155lb and do most of my riding/racing in the hills etc. 

If anyone has or has had these wheels then I'd really appreciate your thoughts good/bad etc.

Many thanks

J


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*have a pr*

I have a pr that came with a Vortex I bought, 8/02. They've been fool-proof for me, don't notice any flexing though I'm only 138 lbs, and have a nice braking surface. I have several wheelsets that pretty much all get used so these only have about 6,000 miles - but I have nothing bad to say about 'em.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*they are decent wheels...*

it won't be as stiff as the Ksyriums SL..

i once owned them but sold them 2yrs ago due to some noticable flex in sprints.

if you get the wheels, do check out for spares (e.g spokes etc.) 
these wheels were launched back in 2001/02, as such the spares may come in handy should you face problems on spokes breakage etc..

cheers.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------

